

Github organization for DCPU-16 implementations - wadetandy
https://github.com/dcpu16

======
coderdude
In the interest of completeness (not in the submitted list yet):

<https://github.com/severb/0x10c-asm>

<https://github.com/tscho/dcpu16-js>

<https://github.com/M4v3R/dcpu16.go>

<https://github.com/fbulens/dcpu16-js>

<https://github.com/AlexNisnevich/dcpu16-assembler>

<https://github.com/itsbth/DCPU.coffee>

<https://github.com/isamgray/DCPU-16-CPP>

<https://github.com/judofyr/rcpu>

Not projects on GitHub:

<https://gist.github.com/2308725>

<https://bitbucket.org/1player/godcpu16>

I may have missed some projects/gists, but I'm sure they'll find their way
here.

~~~
MarkSweep
I've got a C# version: <https://github.com/AustinWise/DcpuSharp>

~~~
vyrotek
Awesome. I had just made a comment asking for this. :)

------
tree_of_item
Jesus. At this rate, we're going to have Emacs and Firefox ported to this
thing before the game is even out.

...Actually, I wonder if something like Curses would be feasible...

~~~
novalis
Don't know why, but you probably just set that in motion just by mentioning
it. :)

------
msarnoff
Just whipped up a syntax highlighting definition for Vim:

<https://github.com/74hc595/dcpu16-vim-syntax>

~~~
wadetandy
Just forked you into the org and gave you full access.

~~~
msarnoff
Nice! I'm going to start porting some of my AVR and 6809 assembly routines to
the DCPU, and of course I'll host them on GitHub.

------
Natsu
With all this interest, I wonder if the DCPU-16 won't start appearing in other
games? It's not even unheard of. Goldeneye had a ZX-Spectrum 48x emulator
hidden in it...

Ref: <http://www.therwp.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48139>

------
Symmetry
Still no Verilog or VHDL yet? If there aren't any when PAX is over and I have
spare time again, I might have to fix this.

------
wadetandy
If any repo owners would like to get admin access to this fork, please let me
know.

------
Miah
Would be nice to see my project on this site.
<https://github.com/erdbeermiah/Java-Dcpu>

The idea to build a game like this flew though our local universe several
weeks ago. May im not the only one noticed this event. :P (Or... it was
horrible to see notch's announcement)

------
jtauber
Perhaps <https://github.com/jtauber/DCPU-16-Examples> could be included too?

~~~
wadetandy
Will add it tonight.

------
mcculley
I couldn't resist making a Java version:
<https://github.com/mcculley/PattyMelt>

------
bitbckt
Here's my version of a DCPU-16 emulator: <https://github.com/bitbckt/DCPU>

------
kierdavis
<https://github.com/kierdavis/go/tree/master/dcpuem>

------
sblom
<https://github.com/sblom/dcpu16>

------
bronxbomber92
I feel liked I missed something. Why has this become so popular in the past
few days?

~~~
AUmrysh
The creator of Minecraft, Notch, is making a game that will use this computer
as part of a space ship. Start working on your ship control algorithms now, so
that you can dominate when the game comes out.

~~~
bronxbomber92
Ah, thank you. That makes sense.

------
cpeterso
What does the D in DCPU stand for? Notch's DCPU spec does not say.

------
Miah
How about some repo updates on the page?

------
dbh937
This is exactly what I asked for.

